# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Testosteron a wypadanie włosów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio zauważyłem że wypadają mi włosy, mam już lekkie zakola. Czy to oznacza, ze w moim organizmie jest niski poziom czy wysoki poziom testosteronu?
Co mam robic, żeby całkiem nie wyłysieć?

Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## focus9

Powodem łysienia może być wysoki poziom testosteronu. A raczej ten hormon ma duży wpływ na łysienie u mężczyzn. androgeny, czyli męskie hormony płciowe. A dokładnie ich pochodna zwana dihydrotestosteronem (DHT). Wrażliwe na nią mieszki włosowe kurczą się i zamiast mocnych, długich włosów, zaczynają produkować coraz cieńsze i bardziej delikatne, a w końcu tylko delikatny meszek. Skłonność do wrażliwości na tę substancję jest dziedziczna. Ten typ łysienia zwany androgenowym dotyczy około 60 proc. mężczyzn rasy białej powyżej 50. roku życia. Zdarza się także u kobiet.

----------

